# Anyone know 57cm 585 front/center distance?



## Roger H (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*look at the geometry chart??*

603mm


It's the C dimension. Click on products, then frames. Click in the upper right, where it says geometry to see the chart.

http://www.lookcycle.com/


----------



## Roger H (Feb 8, 2002)

*Thanks very much...*

I hadn't seen that chart before.


----------

